# Anyone else going to be in Pittsburgh this weekend?



## SahBumNimRush (May 4, 2012)

Just curious if anyone else here on MT is going to be at GM C.S. KIM's tournament this weekend?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 11, 2013)

If only I'd been around when you posted this...I'm always at the May tournaments in Pittsburgh...don't have much of an excuse. See you next year? []


----------

